# torsion bars...



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

ok i recently purchased a 97 hb 4 cyl 5 spd 4x4. the front end sits probably 2 inches or so lower than the rear. i know it has torsion bars but torsion bars are something new to me because other vehicles i have owned have always had coils or leafs(i had a jeep) in the front end. So my question is how do i go about adjusting the torsion bars? how much adjusting is needed until it is level with the back? and how much damage does it cause(if any) to the front end of the truck and the tires? thanks in advance

:newbie:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Torsion bars are adjusted by moving the position of the front spline around to put more torsion into the bar and give more stiffness. Best to get a look at a workshop manual if you can because different vehicles have different procedures to follow and you can give yourself trouble if you go about it the wrong way.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the torsion bars may have lost their spring or they might be stripped (at the adjusting end) Just have to take a look...


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. This is a pretty common problem. Send me your email address and I'll send you a copy of the suspension section of the FSM if you can't find one. Just remember you'll need an alignment when you're done.

[email protected]


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Pretty straight forward if you haven't already found your answer... near the center of the truck underneath (where the torsion bars end) there will be a vertical bolt for each near the back of the crossmember. Tighten the bolts to lift the truck, loosen to lower. Getting it right may take a few times of dropping the jack down to check levels. Make sure to tighten/loosen equally or you'll have trouble getting it aligned properly. I just lowered mine and it seemed that about every 2 full turns of the bolt gave me an inch of adjustment. Get it aligned IMMEDIATLY after or you'll kill tires in a week!


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

hi, new to the forum.

When my '95 HB was aligned, the alignment technician just left the truck on its wheels and used a pneumatic impact wrench to adjust the bolts. Made adjustment, then bounced the truck a little in the front to get it to natually level out. Worked fine that way.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

everyone says ot get an alignment, but i think it depends on when the last alignment was done, when i did mine they had sagged since the last alignment, and cranking the bars actually helped it's alignment


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

You absolutely HAVE to do an alignment after adjusting. One thing to consider, after I raised my front end to level it, it doesn't take high speed corners as well. I actually have to slow down to about 65 mph for a 55 mph curve now, when before I could take it at 70.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i still say drive it first and decide for yourself


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

thats why i like mine so low! I love gripping the inside of a corner, or better yet the sidewalk!haha


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

minitrkingking said:


> thats why i like mine so low! I love gripping the inside of a corner, or better yet the sidewalk!haha


Yeah, I think the lower front is on purpose. It's why my truck drives like a sports car. I only had it leveled because the driver's side was lower than the passenger side and my mechanic got carried away.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

mine was leaning to one side when i got it and couldn't corner at all, it was just horrible. so i lowered the front, it handled quite a bit better but was still a little tight, unless i had weight in the back. it did great in the winter, but was kinda bouncy cause the springs were softer. i raised the front and last summer and it handles a ton better, really loosened it up (when the bed is empty). its real tight with weight in the back, sucks for winter. anyway, it handles better now than ever did low, i think cause the springs are stiffer now. it just goes to show every truck is different so play with it until its the way you like.


----------

